# How to enable Beep on Ctrl-C (copy) command



## Th4u (Apr 28, 2006)

How to enable a Beep on Ctrl-C (copy) command to indicate a success of COPY operation.

My newly assembled system is working fine with a few exceptions:

it didn't make a beep on the Ctrl-C (copy) operation, I'm making on my keyboard. The sound in general is working and I hear lots of beeps and sounds here and there, but not on Ctrl-C (and Ctrl-V for that matter). Actually, I didn't need a beep on Ctrl-V, since I can see the result of pasting occured. 

How can I enable a beep on Ctrl-C ???

--
My system is Win XP Pro SP2 and IE v. 6
AMD dual-core Athlon 64 X2 3800+
ASUS A8N-SLi Premium w/ 2 GB Corsair RAM
ASUS eXtreme N6600GT 128 MB DDR3 VGA
CoolerMaster Real Power 550W PSU
"------"------" Centurion 532 Case
--

Maybe it is a problem with a Clipboard. How I can check this out?


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2006)

If you can write the necessary registry keys I think here is where you have to squeeze it : HKEY_CURRENT_USER\AppEvents\EventLabels


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You could try *Clipboard Magic*, a free addon that beeps to confirm copies.


----------

